# Selling Black Macbook for more $$ ethical



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you think Apple's pricing of the black macbook is ethical?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Ethical? Well all it hurts are wallets, not people.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Ethical? Well all it hurts are wallets, not people.


agreed. apple charge what they wish and we can only decide on whether or not we want to buy it.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

If it cost more to produce a black product, I don't see why it wouldn't be ethical.

That said.. if it didn't cost more to produce, that would suck. But, it's not really that bad.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

It's ethical. It's called the free market -- no one's forcing you to buy the black model. And if enough consumers vote with their wallets, Apple will be forced to adapt.


----------



## TornStar (Feb 13, 2006)

The Black MacBook also has the 80GB Serial ATA hard drive.

$200 more for 20 GBs and black polycarbonate seems like a lot.
:greedy:


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Pricing has nothing to do with ethics and everything to do with what the market will bear. They're betting that people will pay extra for having a black MacBook. And judging by the interest shown, they're right. 

That said, I can't understand why anyone would want a notebook that conforms to the colour code of the PC underlings. Plus as those who own the shadowy coloured iPod will attest, scratches are more noticeable.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

$200 ?? might seem like a bit much for 20Gs + Blk colorway - for some, *but I have no real problem with it*. If ppl want a blk one, they will either buy it or send it off for a pro paint job (aftermarket which will end up costing more), or even do it themselves (as my bro did). 

The auto industry has been charging for years for 'premium' colorways, as do some other industry. This is nothing new. I wish it came in this... or I wish in came in that: I hear that all day as well (fashion). The ppl who want it badly enough, will get it. As simple as that.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

(( p g )) said:


> Pricing has nothing to do with ethics and everything to do with what the market will bear. They're betting that people will pay extra for having a black MacBook. And judging by the interest shown, they're right.
> 
> That said, I can't understand why anyone would want a notebook that conforms to the colour code of the PC underlings. Plus as those who own the shadowy coloured iPod will attest, scratches are more noticeable.


And fingerprints!


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohenri said:


> $200 ?? might seem like a bit much for 20Gs + Blk colorway - for some, *but I have no real problem with it*. If ppl want a blk one, they will either buy it or send it off for a pro paint job (aftermarket which will end up costing more), or even do it themselves (as my bro did).
> 
> The auto industry has been charging for years for 'premium' colorways, as do some other industry. This is nothing new. I wish it came in this... or I wish in came in that: I hear that all day as well (fashion). The ppl who want it badly enough, will get it. As simple as that.


.The auto industry is doing this since years.. Yes true but come on, even the most expensive and pompeus BMW is charging $800 extra for metallic color for the *whole car*. Where is a car for $800 paint cost and where is a piece of plastic that will cost $200...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Apple offering, say, a genuine alligator skin or mink-covered MacBook would be a move into questionable ethical (not to mention aesthetic) territory. But charging more for the black version? Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

I think people should stop whining about everything apple does and just live with it. People that want black will pay more for black, people who want white or dont care will get white... so really it's all a big who cares. So don't waist your time whining!!!


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

What does it say about you if you pay $200 for just a shiny black color. If one is a mature person, how would this 'look' at a coffee shop.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, it's ethical. Probably highly profitable too.

Personally, I think the black ones are designed to look more like traditional Windows notebooks to attract some potential switchers.........since they are Windows folks they will be dumb enough to pay it.

Kidding, kidding......


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

yatko said:


> What does it say about you if you pay $200 for just a shiny black color. If one is a mature person, how would this 'look' at a coffee shop.


You know what, my computer says nothing about me . . . what does it say about you that you look at someone an make judgements based on the computer that they use . . . please . . . Perhaps that's a better ethical question.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

What a private corporation charges for variations on what are, let's be honest here, luxury products, has no ethical ramifications what so ever. No one is forced to pay. We're not talking about medicines, or education, or food here. Nobody _needs_ a black MacBook and is going to suffer horribly for not being able to afford the extra $200.

On the other hand, I do wonder what they're thinking from a marketing standpoint. I don't mind paying extra for more features, or some other functionality (e.g. AppleCare or .Mac), but charging extra for black is pushing it. Hopefully they'll make the color a no-cost option in the future.

Cheers


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

milhaus said:


> You know what, my computer says nothing about me . . . what does it say about you that you look at someone an make judgements based on the computer that they use . . . please . . . Perhaps that's a better ethical question.



Look who is talking.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Ethics has nothing to do with it. You want black, you pay more. Nobody's hiding the extra charge from you. THAT would be unethical. 

It's just a matter of choice. I like the white better. My choice.


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

yatko,

Charging $600 for $200 worth of RAM borders on unethical.
Charging $150 for the Black paint is just taking advantage of the most vain among us. If ever anyone should be paying more, it's that group of people.

Personally I like the White and would be willing to pay extra if the pricing happened to be reversed 

BTW, in the fabric industry, like the auto industry, black is almost always more expensive.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

One of the advantages of controlling the product line -- getting a large premium for 'choices'. I don't consider it unethical, but it is looking monopolistic. Given that it is a 'monopoly' on a tiny market share defined by a superior product (as chosen by the voluntary customers), too bad. Why should they charge less if people will pay more?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> how would this 'look' at a coffee shop.


Speaking of coffee, what about all the ppl around the world who pay $4+ for coffee @ Starbucks/2nd Cup? How does that look? I usually like to tilt my head back, and exhale after each sip.

Do you recall the perplexed looks when the stock markets could not understand why ppl were paying more for Apple computers on the basis of cute colors?? Blueberry, Strawberry, Lime, Tangerine and Grape: yes, the original iMac. This is nothing new. I paid $1749 for my indigo, and did it w/o batting a lash. 

BTW, some car paint will go for anywhere from $650-$1000+. $1000?? But it is just paint, no?? Hey, like I said, you can always do it after for x3 the price. 

Build it, and the ppl will come. Apple has built it always (Newton withstanding)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

US$130 for these leather cases is "highway robbery"!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

While I have no problem with Apple's ethics in this matter, I find it somewhat ironic that they have fought so hard against variable pricing in music, yet have no problem charging what the market will bear in other areas. Gotta love the audacity. :lmao:


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

They know that from market research black is selling and so what they did was smart. Load it up with a bigger hard drive and make it look like thats what seperates it but really they just wanna make more money. There a company it makes sense from a market point of view for them to pull this kind of a move. We'll see how there projections fair in the real world. 

-Dave


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd say the "black tax" is quite steep, especially given the *********** cord, white remote, etc., but it's not unethical. 

I'm not in the market right now, but if I were I'd spend the $200 on RAM or a hard drive...even though I really like the look of the black model.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Ethical? wtf? it's not like they tested the black macbook on animals...


I'll assume you're talking about whether if the way they're selling the black MacBook for a higher premium is justified.
Businesses are evil for making your money - This kind of typical consumer mentality is really annoying.
There is NOTHING wrong with making a profit. Every product a company mass produces is a risk for the company to lose money. For that risk, profit that is made is justified.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

Washing machines usually cost more in other colours, too.

Think about the white MacBook as a replacment for the iBook and the black MacBook as a replacement for the PowerBook 12". Upping the price for the blackbook gives Apple higher margins, probably like they enjoyed on the PowerBook. A lot of people who use their laptops for business may prefer the black model and won't flinch at an extra $200.

I went for white.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I think that the black model is targeted at business users who don't want to walk into a boardroom with a white computer, thus they will pay whatever to avoid looking different. Clever of Apple to think of this. Personally, I prefer the white, it's good to think different.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This thread is silly. "Ethical"??! People pay premiums for cosmetic affectations across MANY product lines. Think about those sport options on cars people pay extra for, like silly scoops and wings that do nothing for the car, scientifically. 

Basically, it sounds to me that the OP wants the cosmetic affectation of BLACK, but is pissed he has to pay extra for it. Welcome to the free world.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> If it cost more to produce a black product, I don't see why it wouldn't be ethical.
> 
> That said.. if it didn't cost more to produce, that would suck. But, it's not really that bad.


What does that have to do with it?

It costs about $0.03 for the contents and $5.00 for the fancy bottle, for that $85 bottle of name-brand perfume you gave your S.O. for Valentines Day. A hockey card is worth as close as can be to nothing, but worth $2,000 if it has Bobby Orr's signature on it.

A product is worth what the buyers will pay for it.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

My guess is there is less demand for the Black MacBook and thus high costs associated with each individual units.

Or if I'm wrong, you're paying more fashion. Nothing new there.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Hopefully I won't start this thread on a downward spiral, but there's nothing unethical about selling a black Macbook for $XXXX unless someone can tell me something odd about the laptop... 

If the black color is created by crushing black beetles in to a paste, then yeah, I might reconsider.

http://www.cspinet.org/new/200605011.html


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm surprised anyone has voted that it is unethical. I think most of us can agree that you don't get $200 of value and that Apple is charging a premium for the look, but that doesn't make it unethical. What ethic is being offended?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Apple like any other business is there to make a profit, and since they've got a bunch of shareholders watching over them like paranoid parents, they need to reassure the shareholders that they are capable of bringing out a high profit margin product. Although I do very much prefer the white MacBook, I am sure the black MacBook will sell extremely well... look at the people on the net flaunting their new black MacBooks already. Remember the Motorola RAZR how the black version came out? People were all over it even when it (for a while) was more expensive than the regular Silver RAZR. It's trendy, sexy, stylish, people will buy it.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> One of the advantages of controlling the product line -- getting a large premium for 'choices'. I don't consider it unethical, but it is looking monopolistic. Given that it is a 'monopoly' on a tiny market share defined by a superior product (as chosen by the voluntary customers), too bad. Why should they charge less if people will pay more?


Now I know where the gas and oil companies get it...  

I don't see a price premium for the black or white iPods - the only real justification is the larger hard drive. Certainly not unethical but rather poor value and this has never been an argument with most trendoids...


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Elementary, my dear Watson...

It's all about supply-&-demand. Nothing unethical at all.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

(( p g )) said:


> That said, I can't understand why anyone would want a notebook that conforms to the colour code of the PC underlings.


Apple Powerbooks were black just a few years ago. 

I like the black. It'll match my old Pismo. $200 does sound a little pricey, though, for a change in color. But then there seems to be a market for color Macbook Pros http://www.colorwarepc.com/products/ (in fact color MacBooks, MacBook Pros, Mac Minis, etc. you name it) and it looks like they're asking more than $200 for the paintjob.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Another thought, with any apple product your paying for fashion, with the blackbook your just paying a little more.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

A good article on the black MacBook dilema :love2:  http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/editors/2006/05/blackmacbook/index.php


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Kosh said:


> A good article on the black MacBook dilema :love2:  http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/editors/2006/05/blackmacbook/index.php


In the comments of this article ... there is a great line:

Life's too short. I don't want to be on my deathbed saying, "If only I'd gone with the black one, gurgle, gurgle, ugh..."


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Let me post my opinion since I actually have a black MacBook on order. I think you guys who are trying to characterize "who the target is for this" are way off base.

The reason I bought black is similar to the reason that I buy Apple - it's a great design, and I love the product. OS X is a great OS, but to be quite honest one of the main reasons I use a Mac is because of the hardware quality and user experience. Everything has a fit and finish to it that is second to none.

I prefer the black over the white, and I'd rather spend some extra cash to get the one I want than regret my decision over the next couple years while using my computer. This doesn't make me a likely windows switcher, corporate user, or someone who needs a black computer to define his social status.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

TornStar said:


> The Black MacBook also has the 80GB Serial ATA hard drive.
> 
> $200 more for 20 GBs and black polycarbonate seems like a lot.
> :greedy:


I suppose so.. but I might be sucked in


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey if you want to pay more for a black one.... go for it. Apple is in this to make money.


----------



## barry photo (May 21, 2006)

remember that black is not a colour.....

way to go apple... thrive and survive so we can see more cool things in the future

Barry


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Who are WE to argue or define Apple's price point for their products? Name one other computer company who's products and software keep on getting better?

Speaking of price, do you remember how much the SE/30 was when it came out? I recall buying my LC 475 with monitor, keyboard and printer for $2100.00!!!!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

barry photo said:


> remember that black is not a colour.....
> 
> way to go apple... thrive and survive so we can see more cool things in the future
> 
> Barry


Black _is_ a colour, but it can depend on what you consider black. There are "grey" blacks (achromatic), but there are also varying blacks that are warm (reddish or orange) or cool (blue/green.)


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Black _is_ a colour, but it can depend on what you consider black. There are "grey" blacks (achromatic), but there are also varying blacks that are warm (reddish or orange) or cool (blue/green.)


you know you're an artist when life if not just black and white


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

iLabmAn said:


> Who are WE to argue or define Apple's price point for their products? Name one other computer company who's products and software keep on getting better?
> 
> Speaking of price, do you remember how much the SE/30 was when it came out? I recall buying my LC 475 with monitor, keyboard and printer for $2100.00!!!!!!


that's a whole lot of economics in one statement as to why your LC was 2100 bucks...13 years ago.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

$200 is a hell of a lot of money for 20 gigs these days and a dash of Black, but Apple is free to ask whatever they like. Whether or not you pay it is a whole other issue... Vote this poll with your $$... We'll see how many black ones are out there....

*edit*: note that Apple adds $60 to the WHITE to bring it to 80gigs... The BLACK colour "{b]_only_[/b]" costs $140... Which is ridiculous..... of course...


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I think it's unethical to suggest that something as meaningless as this is unethical.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Its not unethical, Just silly.

Plus I'd pay extra for a black case, but something that matte black and textured, like a pc case. Not something glossy that will scratch. Perhaps they will come out with a tough-mac-book-pro. tough-book? Tough mac?


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

elmer said:


> I think it's unethical to suggest that something as meaningless as this is unethical.


:lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Isn't the black MacBook matte black??


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

bandersnatch said:


> It's ethical. It's called the free market -- no one's forcing you to buy the black model. And if enough consumers vote with their wallets, Apple will be forced to adapt.



Exactly.
It's totally ethical. If you want the black, you're going to have to pay the top dollar to buy it. No one forces you to buy the MacBook in any color, so Apple may charge what they want for it. Totally ethical. I don't have an issue with it. I'm not buying it.

Forever White.

I th ink I'll add that to my signature.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

uh....black power? 

and yes it is matte.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

I'm not going to lie - I'd like the black macbook, but I do not agree with the price gouge on it. 

If I was not a student, I'd get it, but the 200 Bills can be spent on more ram/bigger hard drive. 

As it stands, the blackness is for those willing to pay the premium. When you whip this thing out in the nerd tech circles, people will know you paid more for it - its the prestige of it all. 

But I'm happy with the white - its fine. No, really.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I guess the problem here is that a lot of the switchers are not used to Apple's pricing scheme but for the rest of you, you've been ripped off by apple for so long that its normal to you. Kinda like if you get wacked in the head with a 2x4 every day, after a few months it wont even hurt


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

contoursvt said:


> I guess the problem here is that a lot of the switchers are not used to Apple's pricing scheme but for the rest of you, you've been ripped off by apple for so long that its normal to you. Kinda like if you get wacked in the head with a 2x4 every day, after a few months it wont even hurt


i think it's stupid to charge more for a colour. i mean. if they raised the price on the black iPods would you still want a black one? no it's just a stupid scam to get more money by offering no options, and then cornering you with one other option, but it's not really a choice because you have to pay more. i mean, if a black Civic cost more than a White one, there would be a lot less black civics on the road. simply because it's something people can live without.

if we went back to the year 2000 and each iMac cost a different amount because of it's colour, would you believe that some colours are worth more than others? yes they could be if they were special colours which cost more because they are not made as much. So in the end. it would be cool to have a black iBook, but like Rade K said, that money can be better spent elsewhere.

p.s. maybe the remnants of the black panthers paid apple a lot of money 

(i hear a fighter jet flying over  i really want to go to the airshow)


----------

